# Rope nets



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Figure carpentry is the best ppace to ask. 

Anyone ever use them? Getting ready to build a treehouse for a good client and I want to use rope climbing nets and a suspension bridge type of thing. Incord looks pretty good but long lead times. You guys always seem to do the oddball (but really fun) jobs too and figure someone might have a good supplier.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

How about a army surplus store?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Haven't used them but these companies were spec'd on a project.

http://www.jammarmfg.com/outdoorclimbingnets.php

http://www.starlightoutdoored.com/products/cargo-nets-rope-ladders-climbing-swing-ropes/


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Climbing is kind of an in between application. Fish nets have smaller openings, so they aren't good to climb. Cargo nets (good openings for climbing) usually seem to be made of strapping, not rope.

I've bought both from surplus supply places. Don't expect them to be inexpensive....


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Climbing is kind of an in between application. Fish nets have smaller openings, so they aren't good to climb. Cargo nets (good openings for climbing) usually seem to be made of strapping, not rope.
> 
> I've bought both from surplus supply places. Don't expect them to be inexpensive....


You arent kidding. Ive got a very generous budget to work with though. Thankfully he likes quality and isnt silly about budget.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If he really wants a rope climbing net, I think you'll just have to deal with the lead time and order one. A cargo net isn't quite the same...


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

griz said:


> Haven't used them but these companies were spec'd on a project.
> 
> http://www.jammarmfg.com/outdoorclimbingnets.php
> 
> http://www.starlightoutdoored.com/products/cargo-nets-rope-ladders-climbing-swing-ropes/


I was looking at the first one last night, seems like a good option.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> I was looking at the first one last night, seems like a good option.


I looked at that one years ago, so they've been around for a while. Went with a regular cargo due to budget, so I can't say what their product / service is like.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Call Florida play stuctures in plant city, Those guys have been around for ever. I used them in Longboat key club, The one brother has a condo on longboat, They may be able to point to someone local.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have always been worried about liability with these types of outdoor structures, so always decline them. Maybe I'm overly cautious about these things. I should check with my carrier to see if I'm covered for them. I've had a few requests over the years, and they look like fun projects.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I like INcord the best, bought from them a few times, another big name is Sinco.

If it is for climbing , you can make your own with chain and quicklinks


----------

